
Introducing Microsoft R Server 9.1 release - firstly
https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/dataplatforminsider/2017/04/19/introducing-microsoft-r-server-9-1-release/
======
bythckr
Hate me. Down vote me. But I need to know. This is a serious question and I
don't mean to troll.

MS version of R, MS version of JS engine (ChakraCore), MS version of Atom. Is
the MSJVM history repeating?

